# Morgan 416 early 80s. Opinions / information??



## svhandy (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello. 

We are considering a boat to spend considerable time aboard (10 to 12 days in a row each month) and eventually move aboard full time. I have been looking at a Morgan 416. just my Better Half and I. We will be staying mostly in warm areas.

Any Ideas, Opinions, and firsthand Knowledge of the Morgan 416 would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Bill


----------



## safira (May 10, 2010)

In my humble opinion a Morgan is one of the best built boats, I have a 1971 vintage pilot house ketch that is shoal draft and 40 feet. did some modifications over the years I have been aboard, 13 now owned her for 16.


----------



## MSter (Apr 1, 2008)

We just purchased a 1983 OI 416 and are absolutely happy with our decision. All boats have compromises…you have to decide which ones you can live with. This boat provides all the storage, tankage and comforts you would look for in a liveaboard, but at the cost of some performance. Be honest with yourself….what are you actually going to be doing with the boat you purchase.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been living aboard and cruising Morgan OI's since 1973. My current Morgan 413 has been our home for the past 29 years. Your 416 has some differences from my 1973 413 ketch, but much is the same. All makes of boats seem to have issues that are unique to the manufacturer. Some of the issues that have been common problems with the Morgan Out Islands are the following: (not necessarily a potential problem with your 416, but worth a look) 1. Port/starboard rudder delamination - many have been refit with a fiberglass tabbing at the seam 2. Corrosion at mast step - many have refit the step with a barrier between the steel and aluminum 3. Romex wiring - many Morgans had solid Romex household wiring that is not approved for marine use - maybe not in the 416 produced later 4. Stem fitting back up plate - some have shown a corrosion of the back up plate in the anchor locker and/or some hull deck separation here - many have extended the stress of the forestay to a stainless stemhead through the bow at the hull and not just to the deck above the anchor locker. 5. Water intrusion in balsa cored decks - refit core at soft spots 6. corrosion of original steel fuel tanks 7. leaks from stress cracks in plastic water tanks

Send me a PM with any specific questions or post them here. The greatest improvement, in my opinion, that came with the 416 over the 413 is your hull deck joint being up at the toe rail instead of the rubrail where it is vulneable to damage and leaks.


----------



## MSter (Apr 1, 2008)

Great info CF! Regarding #2-Corrosion at mast step...this seems to be a common building practice with several of the builders in FL (Morgan, Irwin, Endeavour, etc.). It is my intention to have this addressed with an insulator between the two.

So far we have enjoyed the 416 which seems to be more of a home than a camper. We like the fact we can keep clothes in the lockers, linens on the bunks and sealed food in the galley. Our previous boat (Irwin Citation 39') just did not have the storage and most gear was constantly moved between the settees and v-berth. 

Our intention is to eventually move aboard and head for more southern latitudes. As with any boat, there is always a list of things to address. This is definitely the perfect platform for what we are trying to do.


----------

